# LG in the bath



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone notice any air bubbles from LG in the bath? Im thinking if this is where the odour is coming from then there should be a trace of it through air bubbles. If maybe they are so small Im sure there must be special camera with really high magnification that can see them forming and being omitted.


----------



## shoib_dawarr (May 23, 2013)

Amazing i am feeling same situatiion from many years i am feeling that small part of my meat from hip or legs is just like shaking a little bat and then some of air goes out of my skin with odor .


----------

